# Problem Of Evil



## bill (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi there,

My first post in this forum... the famous problem of evil or so-called 'evidence' for atheism... the logical disproof of the existence of the biblical god 

1.  if god exists, he, she, it is both benevolent and omnipotent
2.  if evil exists, then god either designed it or he could not prevent it (him being the designer of everything and all)
3.  if god desired evil, then he is not benevolent
4.  if he could not prevent evil, he is not omnipotent, he is impotent
5.  evil exists in the world...so where does that leave us

Philosophize with me, what are your thoughts on evil, how god sees evil in his plan, free will argument, etc....i'll try to play devil's advocate where i can....


----------



## Arvind (Aug 4, 2004)

Dear Bill,

Sat Sri Akaal and welcome to the forum.

In the light of Sikhi, 
1. God is with no gender. however, only for grasp of our limited minds, Guru ji places male gender for God, and for rest of all creation as female gender. God is without any feeling including benevolence.
2. God exists, which should be evident from some unknown force running the universe in such a systematic way. All His creation is found with a duality, which just makes things complete.

Above two points summarize the five points of your initiated discussion.

Best Regards.


----------



## moonfairy72000 (Jun 22, 2008)

Excellent answer Arvind! I agree. 

Is everything God created good?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jun 22, 2008)

moonfairy72000 said:


> Excellent answer Arvind! I agree.
> 
> Is everything God created good?


Define Good and evil.


----------



## Randip Singh (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok I won't answer the questions directly but I will tackle the concept of good and evil in Sikhi. From my undertstanding Sikhi does not actually have a concept of good and evil.

What Sikhi says is that we get distracted by the 5 thieves (which is essentially) self will run riot and then when that happens our judgment gets clouded. When our judgement gets clouded we are actually blinded to what is the "Just" thing to do in a given situation.

Now a person may define a person who is clouded by "self will" or "manmat" as evil, but I would just say they are "misguided" because they are being guided by "self will".

ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
सलोक मः ३ ॥ 
Salok mehlā 3. 
Shalok, Third Mehl: 

ਮਨਮੁਖ ਮੈਲੀ ਕਾਮਣੀ ਕੁਲਖਣੀ ਕੁਨਾਰਿ ॥ 
मनमुख मैली कामणी कुलखणी कुनारि ॥ 
Manmukẖ mailī kāmṇī kulkẖaṇī kunār. 
The self-willed manmukh, the foolish bride, is a filthy, rude and evil wife. 

ਪਿਰੁ ਛੋਡਿਆ ਘਰਿ ਆਪਣਾ ਪਰ ਪੁਰਖੈ ਨਾਲਿ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
पिरु छोडिआ घरि आपणा पर पुरखै नालि पिआरु ॥ 
Pir cẖẖodi&shy;ā gẖar āpṇā par purkẖai nāl pi&shy;ār. 
Forsaking her Husband Lord and leaving her own home, she gives her love to another. 

ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਕਦੇ ਨ ਚੁਕਈ ਜਲਦੀ ਕਰੇ ਪੂਕਾਰ ॥ 
त्रिसना कदे न चुकई जलदी करे पूकार ॥ 
Ŧarisnā kaḏė na cẖuk&shy;ī jalḏī karė pūkār. 
Her desires are never satisfied, and she burns and cries out in pain. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਕੁਰੂਪਿ ਕੁਸੋਹਣੀ ਪਰਹਰਿ ਛੋਡੀ ਭਤਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ 
नानक बिनु नावै कुरूपि कुसोहणी परहरि छोडी भतारि ॥१॥ 
Nānak bin nāvai kurūp kusohaṇī parhar cẖẖodī bẖaṯār. ||1|| 
O Nanak, without the Name, she is ugly and ungraceful. She is abandoned and left behind by her Husband Lord. ||1||


----------



## pk70 (Jul 3, 2008)

bill said:


> Hi there,
> My first post in this forum... the famous problem of evil or so-called 'evidence' for atheism... the logical disproof of the existence of the biblical god
> 
> 1. if god exists, he, she, it is both benevolent and omnipotent
> ...


----------

